# Rider needed - Saddleworth



## madlady (8 November 2016)

I'm in the situation of needing a rider again.

Situation - I have 3 lovely horses that need riding and there are currently only 2 of us to ride them so help is needed.  I need a competent rider, quiet hands a must.  If it makes a difference the horses are Friesians.

No financial contribution needed just someone to come and ride 2 or 3 nights per week and weekends.  

We hack out, as I don't have a school and we do hack out during the week, in the dark 

Please PM if interested or please pass details on if you know of anyone.

Thanks


----------



## horses4ever2 (8 November 2016)

madlady said:



			I'm in the situation of needing a rider again.

Situation - I have 3 lovely horses that need riding and there are currently only 2 of us to ride them so help is needed.  I need a competent rider, quiet hands a must.  If it makes a difference the horses are Friesians.

No financial contribution needed just someone to come and ride 2 or 3 nights per week and weekends.  

We hack out, as I don't have a school and we do hack out during the week, in the dark 

Please PM if interested or please pass details on if you know of anyone.

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Where about in Saddleworth and what is the minimum age


----------



## sharoncthompson (17 November 2016)

Hi, I am a BHS qualified and insured rider situated in Springhead. I have my own transport. I would like to offer my help. I have many years of riding experience and know the area very well.


----------

